# Thank God for backups!



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Last Thursday my laptop was having major problems booting up. Couldn't find the hard disk.

After turning on and off a couple of times to see if that would help I suddenly heard this grinding crunching sound... bye bye hard disk! :shock:

First time I've ever experienced a hard disk crash in 20 years of using computers. Not a pleasant sound! And my laptop is only three years old...

Anyway, luckily I've always been in the habit of backing up all my data and email files to an external hard disk every couple of days so I only lost two days of files and emails.

Major pain though re-installing Windows and all the programs and settings. Took me days to get productive again. BUT it's amazing how much quicker it seems to run now that all the junk files and leftover bits and pieces are all gone :smile: . I might start re-installing Windows once a year now.

So if you haven't backed up your PC in a while (or forever), these things do happen!!


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

This is great advice. Considering the amount of things people use computers for, a huge crash could mean the loss of things that cannot be replaced. I do a lot of audio recording on my computer, a lot of web design, plus family pictures.......oh god....i will be back.....i have to go back up my computer. HAHAHAHAHA
jB


----------



## CherylH (Jul 22, 2004)

I keep an extra hard drive in 1 of my computers and use it to back up all the computers on my home network. Yes, I do dump it to (lots of) cd's every so often. When the back up drive failed, after I was done crying, I found FileScavenger to be an excellent, cheap recovery program.


----------

